# 2 New Rescues - Very Sad



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

I cannot believe someone did this. I was at Walmart shopping earlier, and decided to go look at the fish. I was looking at their betta fish and they had them stacked on these shelves, like 3 rows deep. Way at the top, in the very, very back, I found a container and decided to see what color betta fishy was in it.

This is what I found...










Yes... 2 male betta fish... crammed into one cup. Either someone thought this would be funny as hell to do, and then hide them in the back of the shelf, or they ran out of extra cups, and decided what the he!!, and stick both of them together. Either way it's sick, appalling, and downright sad. I didn't want to support this type of abuse, but I couldn't leave them there like that, they would've just suffered and died ... so I bought both of them.

The blue male must've been the alpha, he's got some major fin nippage, but the other male is just... a sad sight to see. 










*Shakes head* He's in bad shape, breathing with his mouth open, but still swimming around a bit in his new container. Here's a few more photo's...










The other male...










For now, I have the larger blue male is a 2 gallon container, and the smaller one that's in bad shape in a 1 gallon container. I'm going to give it till Monday to see if the one in bad shape makes it. If he does, I have a 10 gallon and all supplies, and I'm going to get a divider and divide it, so they'll each have 5 gallons. If he doesn't make it (I really hope he makes it... poor guy), I'm going to pick up a 5 gallon tank kit like Tofu is in.

There's a possibility that the one in bad shape is a female, but so many fins are missing, it's hard to tell right now. However, this particular Walmart does not carry females. _Ever_. So... that's why I keep thinking it's likely another male. Either way... it was a sick and depraved thing for someone to do. They're not called fighting fish for nothing.

The better off male in his new, temporary 2 gallon home...










The new temporary 1 gallon home of the one that's in bad shape...










Poor baby... hiding in his plant...










That's all the pics I have.

Anyone got any name suggestions?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That is just disgusting! I'm sure a couple kids thought it would be fun to see them fight. Poor babies...they're lucky you found them.  I'm bad with names.lol


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww poor guys  glad you found them before they killed eachother. Hope the bad off one makes it.


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh no! That's such a horrible thing for someone to do. I really hope he makes it.

As for names, I like Blackavar for the guy in bad shape. It's from the book "Watership Down", it's about a group of rabbits, but here's Blackavar's description from wiki:
" A rabbit with very dark fur who tries to escape from Efrafa but is apprehended, mutilated [ears shredded and such], and put on display to discourage further escape attempts. When he is liberated by Bigwig, he quickly proves himself as an expert tracker and ranger."


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

Awe, it looks as if they will turn out beautiful when they heal...
poor things
for some reason the name sushi popped in my head for the worse one... that would be kinda mean though...
Chauncey meand good luck or good fortune
Ennio means predesitined
Felix means lucky
Maddox also means lucky
hmm
maybe 
Ning and Pang 
orr
Kelp for the greenish one
and strudel for the other?
I am glad you found them O_O 
what did walmart do?
price you for two bettas?
I would have told them, "uhm you guys were stupid enough to have two in one cup, so I think a single betta price is sufficient."
Man, that sucks for them...
but at least they have a good owner and a happy home now :3


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Awwwww....Poor babies. I hope they get better. I would help you with a name, but I am awful with names.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG!!!! That makes me wanna puke! how could someone do that!!!   

WTH!!

Ohhh keep us updated i wanna know how the one is doing!  X my fingers! (and toes)


----------



## BanditTus (Apr 17, 2010)

That's HORRIBLE D: Poor baby! I hope he's doing alright, let us know!

(The other male is quite a beauty though)


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright, I've picked names. I stuck with the food theme (all my past betta's were food names) and the "T" theme.

We have, Tuna and Taco. Taco is the battered one, Tuna is the male that's a bit better off.

Tofu, Tuna and Taco, LOL. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

that is disgusting. I can't believe someone actually did that! How stupid people can be amazes me. 
Best of luck for Tuna and Taco, I hope their fins grow back nicely.


----------



## orangeziggy (Mar 31, 2010)

TeenyTinyTofu said:


> Alright, I've picked names. I stuck with the food theme (all my past betta's were food names) and the "T" theme.
> 
> We have, Tuna and Taco. Taco is the battered one, Tuna is the male that's a bit better off.
> 
> Tofu, Tuna and Taco, LOL. Now I'm hungry.


 
Poor fishies... :s

cute names, though.


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

That is HORRIBLE!!!! UGH! I always have a fear that people will do that, because the betta section is typically unsupervised. Good for you to save them.......seriously!

I wish them the best of luck, and please update as they improve. Also, what do you do to heal that type of damage? Just warm water and aquarium salt? I'd like to know for future reference, in case I ever come across a betta like this. Thanks.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Ohhh my goodness... I just can't believe that.. Good for you buying them! 
I feel so sorry for the second one, even though they both don't look too good... :/


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, keep us updated, please...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's awful. I'm glad you found them and I bet they are too. I don't know what's wrong with people. Even when I was a kid I had empathy for animals pain. You did a nice thing.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys.

For care, I doubled the dose of stress coat, according to the bottle, and added some aquarium salt to the water. Hopefully those things can help them recover. I feel so bad for them, but especially Taco, the one who is so bad off.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm glad you found them!! They would have fought to death in there!! Honestly, who would actually be able to do that?? Poor boys!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure it was some stupid kids... this has happened at my local walmart before, my friend told me..

I hope they make it!! Taco is probably just really stressed out. IMO, he should be fine.  Try covering his tank with a dark cloth to keep him calm.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know why but I think you should name them Yin and Yang... it means opposites which they are... And the fact that they both survived is a miracle so... I really think this would be a great pair of names..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like they are in good hands. Good luck with them.


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Update and a few pics from this morning.

Taco (the one in bad shape) is doing really well. He's swimming all around his little habitat, even came to the glass begging for food, and happily ate his breakfast. I am *so* glad to see good signs from him like that, it gives me hope that he'll actually survive. 

Tuna is also doing good, though he wasn't in nearly as bad of shape, other than some ripped fins. He's been swimming all around his habitat too, and happily ate his breakfast this morning as well.

A few pics from this morning...

Taco:





































And a couple of Tuna...


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

They are going to be beautiful once they get all healed up. Taco's eyes just tell a story of sorrow. I just find him too amazingly beautiful to be in that state. I love his colors already.

Whoever did this deserves to be slapped around, and a few other things. There are some sick people out there.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I found two males in one cup the other day when I was checking out the fish and I got so mad. It is usually immature kids that do those things. I was in a hurry so all I could do was tell someone and he went back there right away and I had to leave. I wanted to go back and get them.  It is good you were able to take these two in. Good luck with them.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

that was the most awful thing i have seen in a long time!!!!
i would drag them to court for animal cruelty!!!!! write a letter!!!


----------



## Kaisa (Jan 9, 2009)

glad to see they are on the mend. with extra clean water and salt they will be good as new in no time! 

Good job to take them both home and not just seperate them at the store. This way they will be able to be comfortable and heal in real tanks rather than die in those stupid cups


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

They are gorgeous boys!! Im so glad you found them before one or both or them ended up dead


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww! Taco is such a cutie! Really what idiot would put to male betta fish in the same tiny cup? Ugg, such stupidity! Glad you got them!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good for you for taking them home and giving them a good life.

Grrrrrrr!!!!! - to whoever did that to them.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Betta splendens answer to Florence Nightengale! Bettafish.com has more "Humanitarians of the Year" than any website on the net! Nice going. You should have no problems at the St. Petersburg gate!!!!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm positive that had I not taken them, at the very least, Taco would be dead in the water (and probably Tuna soon after). Because they were hidden 3 rows back, at the very top. Not to mention it was late in the evening, so I doubt too many people would've been looking at betta's that night, nor too many people digging that far up and in the back. At least by the time a customer did find them, they would've been dead. Taco was looking very lethargic by the time I got him home, I was really worried that he wouldn't survive the night. But by today, he's thriving, so I am just thrilled.


----------



## s3kshun62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats horrible  It makes me feel bad whenever I go to a pet store...especially Walmart. I always want to take them all home!


----------



## TeenyTinyTofu (Feb 7, 2010)

s3kshun62 said:


> Thats horrible  It makes me feel bad whenever I go to a pet store...especially Walmart. I always want to take them all home!


Me too! I'm going to have to really, really prevent myself from looking at the betta's when I go back to this Walmart... I am *not* bringing home anymore, but it would be so hard to walk away from another pair in the same condition.


----------

